# Tinta Conductiva - Altavoz Impreso



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Buenas dias,

Soy nuevo en el foro, os explico mi caso, a ver si puedo recibir vuestra ayuda. (No puedo añadir mis videos y ejemplos al ser nuevo)

Para el final de proyecto de clase tengo que crear un proyecto, en el que tenemos que
utilizar la electro-luminiscencia (tintas que emiten luz) y para ello he decidido crear un
altavoz impreso a través de tinta impresa sobre un papel, aunque sin necesidad de que 
sea luminiscente. (Os dejo unos vídeos al final como ejemplo). 

Para poder empezar con el proyecto y después de ver algunos ejemplos en Internet,
hice una tinta mezclando polvo de Grafito con acetona y esmalte transparente. 
La extendí en una hoja de papel y comprobé con un led que la electricidad pasaba sin
ningún problema, pero he intentado imitar el mismo diseño que vemos en el video para
crear el altavoz y no hago que suene. No tengo ningún conocimiento de electrónica 
ya que soy técnico en Artes Gráficas, lo mio es la impresión. 

Me gustaría saber si sabeis cual puede ser la razón por la que mi tinta conductiva no
consigue hacer funcionar el altavoz, mientras las de los videos no tienen problema.
He de añadir que esta tinta conductiva es casera, que no habria problema de comprar
tinta comercial para el proyecto, pero no se si el problema puede ser de la tinta o 
otra razón.

Materiales que he utilizado:

-Tinta Conductiva de Grafito en polvo: (video propio
-Amplificador de 100W tipo este: 
-Iman Neodimio

Ya me han comentado que tendré que utilizar un ampli mucho mas pequeño, pero quería saber que otras razones hacen que no funcione (tipo de papel, tipo de tinta, de iman, etc)

Muchisimas gracias de antemano! ...



Si hay alguna manera de postear las imagenes y los vídeos lo agradecería para que os sirva de ejemplo


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 27, 2015)

Con este tuto puedes aprender a subir imagenes al foro, recien entre me lo sugirio un Moderador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/#post608881

Habria que ver como a desarrollado el altavoz, y si lo mas viable seria con un Amp de unos pocos Wats, para realizar un altavoz puede ser tipo piezoelectric o también con bobina espiral.

Un altavoz esta comprendido no solo por un iman, hay que realizarle una bobina plana + membrana vibratoria plana, que viene hacer el cono  un parlante común.

Me gusto el proyecto con tinta de plata quedaria muy padre.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Buenas Tardes ElectroWero,
El altavoz que yo he hecho era parecido a ese, en espiral, pero com grafito, no con laminas de aluminio (también me valdría).
A ver si esta noche puedo subir las imagenes y algun video para poder verlo mejor.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Os adjunto unas fotos de dos tipos de altavoces que he visto que funcionan. El primero,
en forma de estrella, utiliza una tinta conductiva a través de un bolígrafo que se vende
comercialmente. Hay un vídeo en youtube pero no se como puedo pasaros el link...

En la segunda imagen con buscar en youtube "paper speakers (various materials)" lo 
podreis ver. Utiliza varios materiales para demostrar que funciona.

Si me podeis decir:
-Que tipo de material utilizar (si puede ser en líquido para ser impreso
mejor, pero no es indispensable), 

-Que amplificador (el que tengo es de 100W), tengo otro de 10W+10W, o si tiene que
ser algun ampli especial

-La superficie, en un principio el proyecto lo imprimiremos sobre un plastico tamaño A3.

- El imán, tamaño y tipo.

- Algún otro detalle que me pueda saltar o desconozca. 

la última foto es del ampli que he utilizado con el imán de neodimio y el grafito en polvo, que luego he mezclado para crear la tinta.

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 27, 2015)

Para realizarlo hay diversos materiales, tinta conductiva, pasta de estaño con calor leve seca y fija de 10,  copper foil o cinta de cobre adhesiva, lo mas viable y económica; tambien con papel de aluminio o polvo de AL va de 10.












El imán depende de la potencia, con 10W o 100W le tocaria conseguir un imán super potente y innenso.

Con un radiecito de 0.5W o 1W o MP3 es mas que suficiente, no lo vaya usar con el cel a mebos que sea uno viejo, puede dañar la salida.

 Lo que si se debe usar es un imán cilíndrico de neodimio, el diámetro depende de que tan grande sea el espiral.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas ElectroWero,

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, seguro que al final consigo crear el altavoz con tu ayuda!

- Buscaré un imán de neodimio más adecuado y circular (ya me lo imaginaba después de ver los
videos)

- Por otra parte, voy a probar con la cinta de cobre o aluminio, y si veo que funciona probaré más
adelante con el tubito de soldadura que me has puesto en la imagen.

- Por último no he llegado a entender muy bien a que te refieres con "radiecito", entiendo que te refieres a algún MP3 antiguo o algún tipo de aparato que contenga un mini amplificador.

¿Se te ocurre algún aparato del que pueda sacar un amplificador de 1W o similar? De un mp3 
como el que te paso en la foto se lo podría sacar? Si me puedes dar alguna idea de donde sacar
un ampli o donde comprar uno directamente te lo agradecería. 

Un saludo y muchísimas gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 28, 2015)

Radiecito es el diminutivo de un Radio pequeño FM, que estos tienen entre 0.5W a hasta 1W de potencia, con un MP3 o Radio va muy bien pero porque un MP3 como este o similar?











Porque son muy económicos y si el altavoz no funcionara bien en las pruebas, seria como si le estuviese  haciento un puente directo a la salida del Radio o MP3 y no pasaria nada.

Mientras si lo prueba con un amplificador de 3  Wats en adelante, probablemente en alguna prueba queme o sobre cargyr la salida de este mismo.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 28, 2015)

y como puedo aprovechar el amplio que por ejemplo tiene el mp3 de la foto que he puesto? o de algunos altavoces de pc antiguos? de que tipo de radio me recomiendas?


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 28, 2015)

Cualquier MP3 o radio pequeño le sirve, arriba le deje unos posibles.

El iman si tiene que ser circular, hasta de un viejo parlante roto funciona.

El espiral va muy bien con copper foil, se pega un cuadrado a la superficie que desea trabajar, luego con un cuter o bistury, va cortando superficialmente el diseño espiral, sea cuadrado o circular que es el mas viable, no le recomiendo la tinta casera esta tiende a tener mucha resistencia,  varia mucho en sus conductores, seria viable si estuviese haciendo un potenciometro plano.






Se puede de dos formas que en la misma capa tenga el anodo y el catodo, también a doble capa, por un lado el <+>, y de la otra cara el <-> eso si los conductores no deben estar uno sobre el otro, siempre deben estar separados por una franja intermedia o aislante por decirlo asi.

Cuando salga de mi trabajo realizo un altavoz sen aluminio y le doy indicaciones para que le funcione de10.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pff muchisimas gracias no tengo como agradecer esta atencion que estas prestando!! Muchas gracias de verdad, a ver si ll pongo hoy en practica. Tengo el mismo mp3 que has puesto pero sin pantalla, uno chino copia del ipod suffle


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes ElectroWero, 

He buscado por casa y esto es lo que he encontrado:

- Lo primero, una placa de sonido y usb de un pc de mesa (ademas de artes gráficas estudié 
informática y guardo muchos "cacharros" jeje)

- Un lector de Cd que no uso, que tiene entrada Jack, nose si incluira algun ampli pequeño.

- Tres Mp3-Mp4 que no utilizo (el rojo tiene la batería rota, pero la placa puede que este bien)

Con alguno de estos, si lo desarmo ahora, podré sacar algo de provecho?

espero a ver si me puedes contestar para no abrir todo (ire abriendo el mp3 rojo y el lector de 
cd ya que no sirven para nada y es posible que el lector tenga un iman de neodimio)


Edito añadiendo un par de fotos de la placa que me he encontrado dentro del Lector de CD,
Quizas no haga falta ni abrir los mp3 y con colocar un jack empalmado al altavoz de copper foil valdra? 

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2015)

Aitortxu7 dijo:


> Buenas tardes ElectroWero,
> 
> He buscado por casa y esto es lo que he encontrado:
> 
> ...




En la lectora de CD, *tienes seguro 2 imanes cuadrados o rectangulares* pequeños de neodimio(son los que suben o bajan la "óptica"), para verlos tienes que quitar una tapa plástica que suelen tener.

Pero en la parte superior, donde queda aprisionado el CD, al girar, suele haber otro imán circular, que puede ser un imán común de unos 30mm de diámetro, o de neodimio, de unos 10mm de diámetro.

Suele estár en una cápsula de plastico(también circular).


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas noches Yosimiro, 

Así eso, dentro de la lectora he sacado dos mini imanes cuadrados, muy pequeños, de unos 
2,5mm x 2,5mm x 1mm y otro redondo de la parte de arriba de más o menos 1cm con 
agujero central de 3mm (todo a ojo )

No sé si será suficiente para el altavoz, de todas formas mañana me quiero pasar por una
tienda de electronica a comprar un iman más potente y el cobre, que hoy no he tenido tiempo

Muchas gracias por el interes!


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 28, 2015)

no he tenido mucho tiempo esta tarde, de momento me he preparado un "circuito" donde
pondre tinta conductiva, ademas de hacer otro altavoz con copper foil


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 28, 2015)

Lo mas viable es comprar el imán,  yo los buenos imanes los he extraido de las lamparas H4 Bixenon Hid 6000k  de mi moto, para el espiral lo mejor es la cinta de cobre o copper foil.

Para probar el Speaker puede usar cualquier MP3 de los que tiene, pero si desea probar frecuencias es realizar un generador de sonido y santo remedio:






Paper Speakers


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Necesito probar speaker como el del video si, hoy comprare el iman, que tamaño me recomiendas?

Por otra parte, el mp3 para poder probarlo, como lo hago? Simplemente un jack que separe + y - al altavoz impreso o tengo que abrir el mp3 y empalmar algo? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Para el imán puede comprar de distintos diámetros,  para probar diámetro 1cm a 3cm, el MP3 es solo conectarle un plug Jack 3.5mm macho, sea mono o estéreo,  con eso puede probrar 2 parlantes a la vez, también un par de caimanes soldados al plug mono.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bueno, a la tarde iré a buscar el imán (esta mañana he estado en una tienda de electronica
pero tenían unos imanes bastante pequeños)

Por otra parte ya he hecho el circuito con tinta conductiva, y he preparado un jack con caimanes.

A la noche haré el circuito con la cinta de cobre, a ver si encuentro en la ferretería tanto
la cinta como el iman. Muchas gracias!

PD. He probado este circuito con imanes simples que tengo (los de la imagen) y no ha 
sonado nada, a la noche veré si es cosa del iman, o de la propia tinta conductiva.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Espero que le este haciendo los calculos para el espiral para obtener la resistencia, si estos no son correctos jamas va a funcionar.

http://www.circuits.dk/flat-spiral-coil-inductor/






Aqui ya es muy noche y también quiero hacer el paper speaker, apenas lo tenga funcionando lo subo.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Al final no puedo tener esta noche el iman, me lo llevaran mañana a la ferretería bajo pedido, pero me ha comentado que el tamaño sería de unos 12mm circular. No se si será suficiente...

En cuanto a la resistencia que me hablas, no se como calcularlo, ni cual es la adecuada. Ayer ya miré esa página (o una similar) pero no sé cuales son los valores correctos para que funcione. 

Que me recomiendas? sino esperaré a ver tu speaker, no me puedo creer que te molestes tanto, te lo agradezco muchisimo.

PD. He hecho el circuito de aluminio pero claro, tendre el problema de las resistencias que me has dicho. Es posible que me detalles en un dibujo o por medidas como hacerlo? Así lo diseño en el pc y luego lo paso a la cinta de aluminio  gracias! 
Te dejo una foto del de aluminio


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Se ve bien ese speaker, lo mas importante es la resistencia,  el diseño puede variar en distintas formas.

Yo tome una idea de una web realice una pequeña prueba y sono un poco débil pero funciona,  eso si me toca mejorar la impedancia.

El diseño que me he basado es este:







No realice el dibujo solo tome un segmento de 10cm x 10cm en aluminio, con una resistencia de 4 Ohm, el del espiral aun no me convence habra que hacerle buenos cálculos.

Para este diseño se usa un imán plano como los que tienen los discos duros o uno de estos:






Apenas lo termine y funcione de 10 subo fotos y caracteristicas, hacerlo grande aumenta mucho la resistencia y hay que usar un iman grande.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Vale perfecto! Mi pregunta de novato ya que no soy electronico, es que no tengo ni idea de calcular la resistenciq de 4 Ohm. Esta tarde me comprare un multimetro que ya me viene haciendo falta jeje


Edito: Acabo de comprobar en clase la resistencia de cada uno de los "altavoces".

-El altavoz creado con tinta conductiva probado con un Led pierde luz, pero da entre 12-15 ohm

-El altavoz de alumunio con Led Enciende la bombilla completamente, pero el tester da 0.00, 
Cual es la razón?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 5, 2015)

Despues de algunas pruebas con materiales y diseños en aluminio y cobre, el paper speaker que me funciono de 10  fue el de filamento con un imán de una lampara HID H4 de moto, subo algunas photos y imagenes, cuando pueda subo el video de como funciona.



Realice uno también en baquela ultradelgada tiene un grosor de una hoja Washi 0.7mm, funciono el diseño pero suena algo bajo, porque necesita un iman mas potente:



El que me funciono perfecto lo hice con un filamento de una bobina de un parlante de 20W viejo, el material de base es papel Japonés que se usa en lamparas tradicionales, con pegante de secado rapido y con la ayuda de 2 palillos realice fácil el espiral:




Los datos del paper speaker son los siguientes:

Do= 40mm Diametro externo.
Di = 2mm Diametro interno.
N  = 8 Vueltas Numero de espiras.
W = 0.36mm AWG del alambre o filamento.
S  = 2mm El espacio que separa los filamento.
Wi= 52cm La longitud total del alambre.
L  = 1uH La inductancia que me marco.
R  = 0.7Ω La resistencia del espiral.

Hay que tener encuenta que ciertos multimetros, al medir sin resistencia marcan entre 0.5 a 1Ω, si no se tiene un buen multimetro es crusar las 2 puntas y restar ese valor al resultado.



Para realizar los cálculos hay que tener encuenta lo siguiente:











Apenas tenga otro tiempo realizo el espiral de tinta conductiva y otros espiral, pero en cobre porque tiene mas atracción magnetica.

Espero que algo le sea de utilidad.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Oct 6, 2015)

uooou! que trabajazo! me pongo con ello esta semana y te comento si he consigo que por lo menos suene  

muchas gracias por el tiempo dedicado! a ver si me pongo con ello mañana mismo

Edito: Espero encantado a ver el vídeo


----------



## Aitortxu7 (Oct 7, 2015)

Por otra parte comentarte que entiendo que el altavoz que te ha funcionado bien es el de hilo de cobre, pero el de la base verde tiene muy buena pinta para ponerlo en un cartel, esta perfecto y el diseño muy chulo! si el problema es del iman, podria conseguir uno más grande.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 7, 2015)

Gracias Aitortxu7 por el comentario, si asi es el que funciono de 10 es el del hilo de 0.36mm, hoy si puedo realizo unas pruebas de un prototipo con malla de desoldar.

Si alcanzo subo fotos y con la ayuda de un prototipo lineal Z, justo para este paper speaker, podre realizarle buena calibración de la altura y grosor del imán. 

Si el altavoz con baquela ultradelgada se bien, es un prototipo que se me ocurrio, pero la resistencia es muy grande, habria que diseñarlo bien y si necesita un iman grande, la idea es que funcione bien con imán plano y pequeño.


----------

